# making duck calls



## bigc1286 (Mar 4, 2009)

i have been messing around with my wood lathe and would like to try making my own duck calls. i made a practice one out of some cherry with out the hole drilled in it first and it turned out looking pretty good. does anyone know where i can get the mandrel so i can turn it with the hole pre-drilled? and also what woods are the best sounding for a double reed and a single reed?


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Im still a rookie at making duck calls but i am using a Collet Chuck and Expanding Mandrel from Flint Hills Duck Works. I am very pleased with it so far. I do tune my own calls but i buy pre-made inserts. When i get more experience i will start making my own inserts and i believe thats where you really can get the best and different sounds out of your calls.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Flint hills duck works is a great place to start for a great mandrel and collet system, I personally use a 4 jaw chuck and an expanding madrels for my barrels. 
For a good quality sound you would want to use a dense hardwood wood, good choices are Cocobolo, Bocote, African Black wood and a whole host of otherwoods. 
If you are refering to the wood for your barrel it will not effect the sound as much as you would think. the length of the barrel will have an effect on your sound. 

The best place on the web for beginners on call making is THO Game Calls Al owns the call making store and the forum is one of the friendliest call making sites there is, next to 2coolfishing of course!! If you have any specific questions shoot me a PM I am more than happy to help you out..

Hope this helps..
Robert


----------

